

Anyone having problems accessing justin.tv? - amichail


======
amichail
I think they were upgrading the site.

~~~
emmett
Actually, we got slammed by approximately 150,000 13 year old girls at the
same time. We hit the file descriptor limit on the load balancer - oops.

------
run4yourlives
Anyone care?

 _I kid, I kid_ :-)

